# good breakfast shake?



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

What you all reckon to this as a balanced morning protein shake?

1 scoop whey

1 tbsp coconut oil

350 ml skimmed milk

Oats

Might start having this in the morning and see how I get on


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Few eggs and your there


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nothing better then a morning shake..even better when she does it


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

depends on what you're trying to do

-bulk

-cut

if its bulking then the possibilities are endless on what you could include in your shake.

if you're cutting its a bit more strict.

but please don't put raw eggs in your shake, your body will only be able to digest half of the protein from it.

if you don't believe it google it, but the raw eggs in shakes is a load of sh*t.

if you post up what your aim is i will post up a breakfast shake i use if you're bulking.

if you're cutting i cant help but good luck none the less 

P.s. Double scoop that whey bro!!!!


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

I may substitute milk for water or almond milk, or even use some diet whey I have left, I'll give it a go either way and experiment a bit, i need more variation in the morning sugary cereal is too tempting aha


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Misleading title, i enjoy a good shake before or after breakfast.


----------



## wyer92 (Sep 22, 2011)

bigjuice:3382440 said:


> nothing better then a morning shake..even better when she does it


X2


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a shake of 30g protein with a TSP of evoo straight from waking then half hour later have beakfast of oat so simple with Blue Berries, a bananna and a round of PB on Wholemwael bread.

2 hours after 6 egg omlette with cheese, ham and spring onion cooked in coconut oil.

Very eazy way of doing things, just to give you some ideas.


----------



## ConstantCut (Apr 21, 2011)

I tend to just have 2 scoops of whey isolate with water for breakfast when I'm looking to cut the bodyfat (like everyday!)


----------



## Totalrebuild (May 26, 2009)

For speed and ease in the morning. I usually blend 90g oats, 4 whole eggs, 3 tbsp coconut oil and 1 scoop whey protein (gives flavour) just slug it down then rush off to work!


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

Fat fat milk, banana, tablespoon of peanut butter, chocolate casein, 2scoops of oats, blended together followed by 6 scrambled eggs on wholemeal.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I like my oats with whey in it. I like to eat something rather than drink shakes all the time.


----------

